# Change oil



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi guys, I am planning to have a change oil this coming December. 

May I ask what's the best engine oil and spark plug for our Nissan E15 engine?

Other items I need to replace are oil filter and fuel filter, did I forgot something?

Thanks!


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

sounds more like a full service than an oil change. anyway, a good oil will be any high quality high mileage 10W30, or if you have weather that is below 40F, or 0 C, a high quality high mileage 5W30 oil. do not change to synthetic, it's not recommended for a high mile. as for a filter, Wix or Purolator are great. spark plugs and wires, well Nissan uses NGK for their stock systems, so just go with the NGK OEM replacements. they're great. you could also use NGK G-power plugs. they're good platinum plugs, and being a 4-cyl, it's not much money to sweat about.


----------



## Spitrod (Sep 22, 2008)

*I use Valvoline 10w 30 oil. I love the stuff.

As far as plugs go, I only use NGK and NGK wires.
The NGK wire sets are amazing.

Oh, and changing your own oil is super easy. A lot of 
people don't realize how easy it is. All you need is 
something to catch your old oil, a socket wrench and 
a car jack. You can do it in about 10 minutes.*


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

Spitrod said:


> *I use Valvoline 10w 30 oil. I love the stuff.
> 
> As far as plugs go, I only use NGK and NGK wires.
> The NGK wire sets are amazing.
> ...


Thanks for the reply guys. May I ask what is the right spark plug gap?


----------



## IRACEF1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi,

I use Mobil 1 on my 99 Max. Its the freaking best motor oil. Its a 5W-30 and I also use a Mobil oil filter. My car has 140,000 miles on it and it runs like a beast!!!


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

IRACEF1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I use Mobil 1 on my 99 Max. Its the freaking best motor oil. Its a 5W-30 and I also use a Mobil oil filter. My car has 140,000 miles on it and it runs like a beast!!!


nice to hear that your car still runs like a beast...

the Philippines is a tropical country, so I will i be fine with a 10W-30?


----------



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah go with 10w-30 mobile 1, castrol, valvoline, all good oils. I use a K&N oil filter with Royal purple 10w-30(person before me ran it on synthetic). Synthetic is really expensive so I wouldn't recommend going that route, though my car runs extremely smoothly.

Might want to invest into a cap/rotor for it also.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

nickdoof said:


> Yeah go with 10w-30 mobile 1, castrol, valvoline, all good oils. I use a K&N oil filter with Royal purple 10w-30(person before me ran it on synthetic). Synthetic is really expensive so I wouldn't recommend going that route, though my car runs extremely smoothly.
> 
> Might want to invest into a cap/rotor for it also.


yeah, do NOT switch to synthetic. you can't switch back, and you should definitely NOT switch to it on vehicles with over 100000 miles. luckily mine was under, so i switched.

synthetic is better. handles more heat, and lasts longer. but not everyone can use it!

as for the filter, i would still recommend Wix or Purolator. i just haven't heard of a lot of people running the K&N's, that's all. not even in my mechanic circles.


----------



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

K&N are just great filters all around, check em out.


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi guys,

I went window shopping yesterday and here are the oils available:

Protec Enoc Premium Virgin Based 20W-50
Castrol Magnatec 10W-40
Pertua Apex 15W-50 Semi-synthetic
Mobil Super XHP Plus 15W-40

I was thinking of using either Castrol or Mobil for my 1989 Nissan California-E15.


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

nickdoof said:


> Yeah go with 10w-30 mobile 1, castrol, valvoline, all good oils. I use a K&N oil filter with Royal purple 10w-30(person before me ran it on synthetic). Synthetic is really expensive so I wouldn't recommend going that route, though my car runs extremely smoothly.
> 
> Might want to invest into a cap/rotor for it also.


I did not find any 10w-30 in the stores. 

So, is it ok to use Castrol Magnatec 10w-40 or Mobil Super XHP Plus 15w-40 instead?


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

have you checked out amsoil?
Don Kinney - Independent AMSOIL Dealer – Burlington, Kentucky

you can switch to synthetic oil with over 100k miles as long as your seals are good...
and ngk plugs are really good plugs


----------



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, My car has 213k miles and runs perfectly with synthetic. But my cars engine is in very very good condition.

Also, I wouldn't put 15w-40 in Your sentra, if you have to put the 10w-40 over anything.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

I use Castrol GTX 10-40 in everything I own and have never had a single oil-related issue. I've also pushed oil changes beyond 20k miles. Winter lows of -20, usually around 10. Summer highs of 100, usually 85-ish.
I love the stuff.


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

so i guess i'll be better with 10w-40 if i can't find 10w-30


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

TOOQIK said:


> have you checked out amsoil?
> Don Kinney - Independent AMSOIL Dealer – Burlington, Kentucky
> 
> you can switch to synthetic oil with over 100k miles as long as your seals are good...
> and ngk plugs are really good plugs


I am looking for Amsoil suppliers here in the Philippines. I'll give you an update if I find one.


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

I communicated with the previous owner of my 1989 Nissan California and he told me he used 15w-50 synthetic Oberon Oil. 

This brand is new to me. Has anyone used Oberon?


----------

